# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Wife needs some help

## ruffcute

So I have my wife sitting here with me and we have been weighing the possibility of visiting a doctor for her over the last few months. I have a few months ago started my TRT as a medical necessity and she has seen the positive changes it brought. And it highlighted a lot of things that we kind of had been insinuating were associated with my lack of Testosterone in my body.

We and mainly I originally thought it was just my libido that was affected and I should do something but she has also come to a realization that now that Im ready to go and my libido is back she may have her own problem with her's.
She has had many different medications in her life, any of which could have screwed something up, she currently only on birth control. But its apparent that something is wrong. 
She had a healthy libido up until around 3 years ago and she has a muscle weakness condition and was on a lot of meds. But with my lack of desire around the same time we didn't realize the affects the meds, or possibly having a baby was having on her libido.

We want to go to the doctor and get her blood work done and see whats going on. What should we been look for, and looking to get tested?

I made the mistake of not following the board advice for a few things, which then made my treatment lengthy to even get on the right amount of Test. So we want to avoid that this time and go to the doctor knowing more than the doctor does. We have experienced that doctors are clueless about some things when it came to my treatment and Im sure its probably the same for her treatment.

Another thing we wanted to find out is, if it is indeed a case where her testosterone is the one that is lacking, what kind of options do we have. She had done a lot of reading on supplementation for women, but mainly found articles on post menstrual women getting Test supplementation. There was some on pre menstrual women but not many. And none really explained doses. And if injectibles was an option. With the baby, patches or cream's may not be suitable incase of crossing over to him.

Are there any women on here that do injectibles of any sort, test or others for purely the libido and desire affects?

----------


## thisAngelBites

I've done injectable test e, prescribed by my doc, but I see an anti-aging doc, so he wants to optimise hormones, and he does extensive testing before he prescribes.

I think you should look at levels first - to see if they are actually low. Test in women can cause unpleasant side effects, hair growth, voice changes, etc. and so I am not that keen on just trying it to see how you feel.

Injecting would be teeny tiny amounts for the most part, and in fact it is hard to get a good measurement unless you have super small pins, or you add more oil to the test so you can measure and inject a larger amount.

You could try dosing DHEA in small amounts (15 mg or so and this will give her more precursor to convert to test), and that might do the trick. Or do some proper testing and look at all her levels and we will help, if you post them up.

----------


## ruffcute

Thanks for the help.

Do you happen to know what we should ask them to look at with her blood work? Sometimes the doctors really don't know what to tick off on the forms.

----------

